
SUSE Labs 2018 Presentation Videos - jljolly
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4ibkKyj5eYSZEz0la9WRZxGkROzTnzZP
======
jljolly
The SUSE Labs 2018 conference has just completed, and many of the
presentations are publicly available via YouTube. See talks ranging from
RISC-V and Ryzen performance to Security Theater and Participating in Linux
Kernel Driver Staging. There is much information here and it's free for the
taking.

